# Segway T3 T 3 Motion only 134 Miles Electric Scooter Stand Up Police Vehicle



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $8,500.00*
End Date: Tuesday Feb-19-2013 22:12:44 PST
Buy It Now for only: US $8,500.00
Buy it now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

